# Grey/black Tank Location/sensor Problem?? 21rs



## Ostenhouse (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello,
Either my tanks are marked wrong or my sensors are backwards on my 21ra. Let me explain, I am assuming that i am filling up the grey tank the fastest. We go through a tank of water in about 24 hours when we are camping. When I go to get some more water i dump the tanks. It would be hard to believe that most of the water dumped would be from the black tank.

I might not be making any sense..

Is the black tank handle the one closest to the bathroom or vice versa.

either the tanks are marked wrong or the sensors are hooked backwards or i am just an idiot...

Thanks

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The tanks are probably labeled wrong.
The black tank is the forward one on a 21-RS.
Just unscrew the tank handles and switch them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Gilligan had a 50 - 50 chance to get it right. SO that means he most likely got it wrong.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

You can dump a little food coloring or the blue chemical treatment down the toilet and when you dump the tanks you will be able
to see if the tank handles were mislabled. Mine were mislabled also.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The black will be directly under the toilet, so you could loosen 2 bolts from the belly cover and visually follow the handles to see which one is which.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

since it never hurts to fill your black tank up with clean water for a good rinsing, you could do so. Then with the toilet open so you can see the water level, have someone open the valve you think goes to it. If your water goes away in the toilet...well you get the picture.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I have the same issue. I planned on running the suggested color water test as soon as I dewinterize.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Why go to all that water color trouble? With both tanks empty, just go run about 5 gallons in the tub. Then go outside and open the valves one at a time. The one water runs out is the grey tank handle.

Simple

LOL, I was going to suggest running a toilet full of water, but you may get more than water when you open the black tank valve.....









C


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

We bought our first Outback in 2004, and followed the forums pretty religiously during the decision making process. I recall that there was a rash of units with mislabled tanks at that time. It's entirely possible that yours was one of them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just buy one of these and SEE which is which.

Also works great when you're dumping the Black tank so you can see when the tank is running clear water.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just buy one of these and SEE which is which.
> 
> Also works great when you're dumping the Black tank so you can see when the tank is running clear water.


oh yes, we have one and you definently see when it's running clear and uh....when it's not


----------

